
PlatformIO 3.0: The biggest update for the years - ikravets
https://community.platformio.org/t/platformio-3-0-the-biggest-update-for-the-years/719
======
luca_ing
Man, this project really grinds my gears. You know why? Because I'd _really_
like to like it. But I can't.

Why? Because it took them until release 3.0 to include any support for testing
at all. This is not acceptable in this day and age.

I tried to get testing to work with PlatformIO 2.x, but it turned out to be so
much hassle that I ended up staying with my own build system, which I'd really
like to replace with something less bad.

Now they have added support for testing - but they've apparently nailed us to
a particular test framework. No idea whether this framework is any good - but
if I were to make the switch to PlatformIO I'd like to take my existing test
suite and my experience with my test framework of choice with me.

Grrrr

